# This Is A Test To See If I Am Posting Correctly



## southforty (Mar 10, 2012)

John wrote to me about how to post in the correct location on this forum, this is a test to see if I understand or not. I am posting in this forum about safety. Recently I purchased a set of DVD's on line from Workshop Essentials, the man that produces and distributes the DVD's lives in England and he and I have gotten into a about safety, He is really into the issue in a big way and who can blame him, but I for one do not use all of the safety equipment that he does, especially the guards on the my saw blades, but I have tried to develope good work habits, such as, each time that I make a cut on the TS I tell myself " if you are not very careful with this cut it may the time you get hurt, so pay attention". So far, knock on wood, I have not had an acciden, but I am fully aware that what I am doing in the shop ihas the potential to be dangerous.

Now lets see what happens when I post this and if anybody sees that I am doing the posting where I am supposed to be posting, let me know, and if I am still goofing up, let me know tht too.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

You're doing good Jerry. Good post.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks A OK to me, Jerry. You put it just exactly in the right spot. Welcome to Lumberjocks. I hope that this post is the first of many more to come. While you're here just relax and enjoy yourself.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Forum Title is …...* "Safety in the Woodworking Shop"*

YEP! I'd say you had the right Forum. As far as *"how to post in the correct location on this forum"* I don't think you have any choice about "location". When you Post, it just goes to the next in Line.

Keep 'Em Coming Jerry!!!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Now you need to try posting a picture. BUT NOT ONE OF YOU BLODDY FINGER! Something cute like your cat playing the the sawdust. Yea you're doing just fine, it's not as hard as you might think it is.
MIKE


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Your post is great but I would warn you about that guy at Workshop Essentials. I saw one of his videos on the merits of a short rip fence (see post http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2012, Bevel Ripping on a Table Saw With Right Tilting Blade, in particular the video that is referred to in my reply).

I think this guy is giving really bad advice in that video. See my reply for more.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Got er done


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Pay no mind to John.

You're doing good.


----------

